# Our Newest Addition! Big Red Bertha! :)



## bwiegmann (Nov 17, 2013)

I had to post pics of our newest addition! (I think its a female but still to small to tell) She is a little beat up, you can tell she was not in the best of situations, but now shes out of there and doing great! shes missing many toes and the tip of her tail, she had mouth rot when I first got her as well. I have treated her and she is healing up really well and is turning out to be a real beauty! I have a thing for injured or misfit tegus lol Bernie had a broken arm when we got him too  I'm just glad i can help them and give them the home they deserve! Here are some pics of her! (shes on aspen temporarily, the cypress was sticking to her wounds, also too moist, the aspen is much drier and the vet said better for her while she is healing. She is getting daily soaks and being monitored closely while shedding to ensure it is all coming off and not restricting bloodflow)


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 17, 2013)

wow she is super red but I'm glad you are the type of person to take in animals like that


----------



## bwiegmann (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks  she's a sweetheart! I hope she stays this red lol she is so pretty  eats like a champ too!


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow!!! Great looking tegu. I had a very hard time choosing between a red or a blue. This makes me want to get a red one even more.


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2013)

She looks great! Congrats on the new addition and kudos for adopting her!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the deep reds like her! Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bwiegmann (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks!!!! She's doing great ill post more pics in a few months!


----------



## bwiegmann (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry had to send this pic, just thought it was cool lol  just shot it!


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow she looks awesome great job and great deep reds wow


----------



## Frankb1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I love her deep red color!


----------



## Anthony avila (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice man I'm looking for one .!


----------



## bwiegmann (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone shes great! I think I saw some baby reds avail through fauna


----------



## Anthony avila (Nov 27, 2013)

Ya can you send me link I'm looking to buy a new one


----------



## bwiegmann (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry it was kingsnake  heres the link 
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=1023436


----------



## Anthony avila (Nov 27, 2013)

Did u ask them u wanted a high color red or they all come like that.??


----------



## bwiegmann (Nov 27, 2013)

She is more red than most ive seen. I just got lucky but I know some breeders do sell high reds or blood reds but you wont know till they grow up. Even a baby from two very red parents wont be garunteed to be that vibrant. Best bet is to get a juvi that is showing great coloration.


----------



## Anthony avila (Nov 27, 2013)

Ya that's what I'm looking for a bright red like yours like it how much was is it with shipping and everything.??


----------



## bwiegmann (Nov 27, 2013)

I only paid 229 for her becsuse of the condition she was in usually one her size will run 350ish I didn't even feel comfortable with what they charged me but I wanted to get her out of there. She was in real bad shape.


----------



## Anthony avila (Nov 27, 2013)

Ya what was wrong with her do she have full tail and fingers and stuff


----------



## bwiegmann (Nov 27, 2013)

Missing most of her toes or tips of toes and had very bad moith rot. She also was super skinny.


----------



## Anthony avila (Nov 27, 2013)

Oooooo man that's not good then.!


----------



## glk832 (Mar 18, 2014)

And updated pics of this tegu she is very pretty.


----------



## bwiegmann (Mar 19, 2014)

She actually is just coming out of hibernation I'll try to grab some of her eating or soaking today!


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 24, 2014)

Update?


----------



## bwiegmann (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is an update for bertha!!!!! Or as we call HIM now Red lolol my hopes that he was a she have been trumped  still love him and he is growing like a weed! Here are some new pics


----------



## bwiegmann (Aug 12, 2014)

New pics of red!! Hes getting bigger every day it seems lol!!


----------



## bwiegmann (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## bwiegmann (Aug 23, 2014)

Red being a ham


----------



## Vayjining22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like she's turning around! Nice work! 

DAT COLOR!!!!!


----------

